# Hey hey from sussex



## zoebear (May 21, 2020)

Hey girls and guys. I dont yet own a tt but im looking.

I did own a modified mr2 roadster in white, but some cretin decided to go on a joy ride and burn her.

So i have decided a tt is for me. So im jere just for a mooch around and find myself a new car


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

